# help wanted contract valeting



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

Hi all

I have a very important meeting tomorrow with a very well know motor repair company who already hire a contract valeting company and who operate on their premises 9-5 every day

I have done a little research and have found out how much the repair company charge their customers for a valet but i cannot find how much they are paying said company per car.

I have already spoken to the director of this company and although he was brief he clearly stated he wanted it for a different price than what he charges his customers, which is only right.

now my problem lies in how much do i quote them. do i quote my public price - 25% or am i looking at a much much lower price for my valets?

So bare in mind im looking at around 20-25 full valets a week what would i charge? only i know my costs and only i know how much to charge bust as i know there are a few on here who run contracts like these can you help?

Really need advice

Kind regards
R35ID3NT


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I did a small contract for 1 day before I got rid.

Most companies will pay £5-8per car in my experience and this is 3 seperate bodyshops. If you go by dealership prices I would say £14 per car maybe?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends on stats really. If the contract is permanant and is full time manned then cost is lowered accordingly for the continuous output of work from the client. My previous business was contract valeting in main dealerships. The cost was so minimal but it didnt stop a national company coming in and majorly undercutting. I had 10 staff so you can imagine the turnover of vehicles.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Showshine said:


> I did a small contract for 1 day before I got rid.
> 
> Most companies will pay £5-8per car in my experience and this is 3 seperate bodyshops. If you go by dealership prices I would say £14 per car maybe?


Whats that for though Lee?
I know motorclean ltd charge an average of £19.00 for a used car valet.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Direct valeting came into one dealership i ran with 6 lads and offered £14 per car - Used car valet and £11 new car prep.

the bodyshops I quoted only paid motorclean £6 per car with 1 valeter doing them (Wash/dry/hoover and glass/sheen tyres)
25-30 cars per day x 7 days


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

there already is a national company in there who provide a shocking service which is why they where looking elsewhere. 

I went for a valeting job a while back to generate a bit more income but the employer would only pay £12 per car on 22 cars a week so i dont know what he was charging the dealership. I didn't take the job either at that wage


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Direct valeting came into one dealership i ran with 6 lads and offered £14 per car - Used car valet and £11 new car prep.
> 
> the bodyshops I quoted only paid motorclean £6 per car with 1 valeter doing them (Wash/dry/hoover and glass/sheen tyres)
> 25-30 cars per day x 7 days


That would of been an average £82 profit from that one guy. Damn easy money if you know what your doing but quality is out the window unfortunately.

£14 for a ufv:doublesho Jesus, times must be getting hard!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah mate, but I know Motorclean and when they took over at Audi in Stoke they were in there 3 weeks and tried putting their prices up to £20 ucv and £15 NCV :wall:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

r35id3nt said:


> there already is a national company in there who provide a shocking service which is why they where looking elsewhere.
> 
> I went for a valeting job a while back to generate a bit more income but the employer would only pay £12 per car on 22 cars a week so i dont know what he was charging the dealership. I didn't take the job either at that wage


That wasnt bad for contract work tbh fella. I remember back in the old days where it was _

£11 for a used valet
£5.50 for new valet
£3 for reclean
£2 wash and vac
75p for a wash and dry

Hard graft and long hours to get a decent income.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

r35id3nt said:


> there already is a national company in there who provide a shocking service which is why they where looking elsewhere.
> 
> I went for a valeting job a while back to generate a bit more income but the employer would only pay £12 per car on 22 cars a week so i dont know what he was charging the dealership. I didn't take the job either at that wage


Probably best to work out if you go too low whether its worth doing the work in the first place.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Yeah mate, but I know Motorclean and when they took over at Audi in Stoke they were in there 3 weeks and tried putting their prices up to £20 ucv and £15 NCV :wall:


Thats the prices they undercut me with. I was more expensive but you know main dealers and the way its all about saving the ££'s whilst not taking into account the shizzle standards they are getting from the cheaper service.:wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would work out the least you can quote and be happy working for it then add 15% negotiation window.
Be straight up and if he says you're too expensive then drop 5% and you know you have a bit of a window.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Thats the prices they undercut me with. I was more expensive but you know main dealers and the way its all about saving the ££'s whilst not taking into account the shizzle standards they are getting from the cheaper service.:wall:


Yup i hear you bro


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

Would it be the same though as the contracts in dealerships where a dealer has to valet the car to sell it or valet the car for free because a customer requested it where as the company im going to charge for a valet but dont want the the issues of running a valeting bay


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The bodyshop and dealerships i've worked for have a valet "cost" built in anyway so it still works out the same bud.
They will know the going rate and will stick to it.

Also watch out for him saying they need a wuick wash and vac etc.Everywhere Ive worked come out and expect miracles done to the cars, even for £6 per car my lads were harassed by the gaffers.

Obviously it's down to him but don;t be bullied into working your a55 off for little profit


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

well im shocked that anyone can make a decent living from £6 per car especially in this tax mad country.

Thank you all for your comments guys i think i now have a lot to think about as i wasn't expecting prices so low. and here was me thinking about quoting £50 a car.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

£50 per car - Bentley don't pay me that lol.

I would go in at dealership prices plus 15%.

Go in high and you can come down . I have gone in too low before and regretted it after day 2 completely knackered and dreading going in the next day. Quote what will earn you money but be competitve and good luck bud


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I would be inclined to definitely question the statistics of through flow traffic and request at minimum of 6 months turnover of vehicles to understand what profit can be made at X amount of ££'s.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

r35id3nt said:


> I have already spoken to the director of this company and although he was brief he clearly stated he wanted it for a different price than what he charges his customers, which is only right.


Warning signs right there > 'brief' as in > really can't be bothered - all I want is a clean car done for the absolute minimum < I've never done or ever wanted to do contract cleaning ( just about keep on top of my own car lol ) but I know 'Director' speak when I hear it. 

Let us know how it goes. :thumb:

EDIT* Actually I lie, I just remembered I did contract / helped cleaning for TVR during the summer of 1992 lol £3.50 a car woop woop


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I really don't know how anyone could make a living on that type of money, taking in to account - insurance, vehicle costs, incidental costs, would you have to supply the materials too? I think I'd rather get along to Aldi for £6.75 -£7.50 P.H with paid holidays and sick pay. (And out of the cold) They seem to be recruiting.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> That wasnt bad for contract work tbh fella. I remember back in the old days where it was _
> 
> £11 for a used valet
> £5.50 for new valet
> ...


:thumb: Aaaahh the days of hard hard graft and working with and for complete numptys
never again will i go back to that, grateful for the experience though


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

was a little dubious about going today after the comments on here lol, but im glad to say it went better than i anticipated. 

thanks though to all the feedback because now i know to steer clear of dealerships 

i settled a deal for a price that im really happy working for and some profits in the bank.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

cheers mate


----------

